# Meguiars NXT 2.0 second test



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

My first outing with NXT 2.0 was on the large ASTRA detail post. I commented on that post that the gloss levels had reduced from the Menzerna PO 85RD application BUT one of the things we all said was how good it actually looked and the slickness of the paintwork.

I vowed to have another outing using it in a more familiar environment, i.e. not following a massive detail and more following a good wash stage.

So today i borrowed the father in laws Rover 45/400 (not sure what it is!) being retired he keepsthe car clean and it's a really lovely colour of blue.

Usual pre and foam stages followed by Megs Hyperwash and a Scmitt wash then into the garage for a dry off on this miserable wet day.










Clearly it will benefit from a machine polish during summer.










Last time out I had applied the NXT 2.0 by hand and a foam applicator but it does state on the back that its suitable for DA or Rotary application. No other stages had been completed today, although the car would benefit from a clay, So i thought i'd give it a try by machine










PC 7424 and a Sonus SFX-3 (Old style pad)

The pad was primed with Megs 34 and then an X place on the pad to prime










This was more than enough product for the bonnet and front winges and bumper










I continued to lay down a thin'ish layer by machine working around the whole car










When i was done, after about 10 to 15 mins, a swipe test revealed even though it was damp in the air (well raining outside) the residue was dry and ready to buff off. The residue came of really easy using only two MF's for the whole car, and that was me being very conservative I could have probably done with just one.

Some afters





































Well impressed even though the car needs claying the slickness was evident and the paint felt glossy.

The pad showed signs of the prodcut cleaning the paint also










For what amounts to a very reasonable priced product the results from just a wax application are fantastic. I will be rolling the car out of the garage to take it back in a while and i'll catch a few more shots of the beading etc but for now it's a cracking product and if the durability is good it might be the best at its price point.

I will report back on the durability over the coming weeks


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice review! Looks like it's well worth a try, it's not available in the UK yet though is it?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

looks good that does.....


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great stuff Jon - 2 days ago i did a 2nd layer on my Saab, using the UDM as well  I managed to get it on VERY thin and buffed after doing the entire car. It really gave a lovely wet look and very glossy finish, despite it being a dark'ish silver/grey. I didnt find any evidence of cleaning though and read on the Megs forum somewhere that it has no cleaners in it 

The finish was stunning on my dark pearl red Audi the next day, although it doesnt deliver as much on the grey/silver and I will go back to some old favourites on that car in future.

Beading was OK but not special IMHO but I do _seem_ to get less water spotting with this. Leaves a nice slick finish as well. Agree for sure on the value/performance comments - this is a good one for sure :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks all

NXT 2.0 is due for UK release soon i believe

Damon, i agree on reading it's not supposed to have cleaners like the first version but i dried the car with two Sonus Der Wunders and got no dirt transfer then as you can see the action of the pad actually got a lot off!
Must predominently just have been the pad and PC action.

Beading my not be a high as some brands but i thought it looked pretty good. 

I have some more pics to upload which i'll do in a bit


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I just went for a curry, and driving down to town did experience pretty impressive water run off around every corner and under breaking  I think NXT 2.0 _releases_ water better than most sealants if that makes sense? It really doesnt take much and the stuff just flies off :lol:

Look forward to the other pics....


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking very nice there Epoch.

Meguiar's have altered this product to have a similar effect to water like the UQD (& #34, new #21 etc)

I'm looking forward to getting chance to try out mine, especially if it looks half as good as that.:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice Jon, I thought the finish it gave was excellent, certainly looks like a top product, great finish.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

from what i have learnt nxt 2.0 and #21 2.0 both really have UQD mixed into them now, so have megs now really relagated uqd if your using nxt 2 or #21 2


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Few pics when i dropped it off then at the pub where we had our tea























































I think the formula contains the same technology as the UQD but obviously one is for quick top ups and the other routine waxing.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> from what i have learnt nxt 2.0 and #21 2.0 both really have UQD mixed into them now, so have megs now really relagated uqd if your using nxt 2 or #21 2


Dave - its not UQD, but the same hydrophobic properties. UQD looks superb over NXT 2.0 in my recent experience. No idea if it adds any protection but it certainly looks good.

Hydrophobic is just a fancy word for what most waxes do anyway, nothing unique if I understand it correctly....


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That does look good, that, I think Meguiars have come up with a mighty fine product in the NXT 2.0 - other manufacturers will have to sit up and take notice of this.

Another very good review there.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great review, thanks Epoch for your amazing posts !!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks guy's

It will realy be interesting to see what the durability is like, if that's good they are onto a real winner


----------



## AW8 (Dec 11, 2006)

Very intersted in this product as my post in another NXT2.0 thread elsewhere on here recently. Water repelling properties, lack of water spotting and durability are the main factors for me. I can live with waxing every other month just don't want to have to do it every over week as I had to with the original formulation of NXT1.0.

Thanks for review - looking forward to durbaility results.

Have you been asked to test this or did you somehow get it from the U.S.A ?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

AW8 said:


> Very intersted in this product as my post in another NXT2.0 thread elsewhere on here recently. Water repelling properties, lack of water spotting and durability are the main factors for me. I can live with waxing every other month just don't want to have to do it every over week as I had to with the original formulation of NXT1.0.
> 
> Thanks for review - looking forward to durbaility results.
> 
> Have you been asked to test this or did you somehow get it from the U.S.A ?


I had an order come in from the USA of with some Megs M105, another great product, and added to it some M135, NXT 2.0 and also wanted M21 V2.0 but that wasn't available at the time.

I've not used NXT V1 before but after reading about 2.0 on the american web sites wanted to give it a trial


----------



## AW8 (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh I see Thanks for that...........originals of #21 & NXT used by me in original guises - so watching this thread with great interest now.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Father in law was helping with the garage build today so i got to see the car after a downpour

Few beading shots for you























































Pretty good for a resonably priced product IMHO,

I will continue to monitor it over the coming weeks and months with interest


----------



## AW8 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for pics - would be interested to learn as to what extent the beads left water marks if they were left to dry natutrally.

I posted in another NXT2.0 thread & essentially re my preference for water spot avoidance over bead beauty.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

cant wait to try this


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

how's this going?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Had the father in law over yesterday helping out with the garage timber frame (post to be done later ).

Car looks a little dusty from trips to the local Golf club (retired life eh!) but he said it was still beading very well when it rained, i'd expect to get a few months at leat before it fails but i will do an update when either he or I wash it


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I also found similar results - not the tightest beading but I now have it on 2 cars and noticed (I think....) that there appears to be _slightly_ less water spotting after rain dries on the car - but that is a highly unscientific observation. Otherwise I cant tell any appreciable difference in how this stuff behaves in relation to water, beading/sheeting etc etc, compared to any quality wax, although I must say that all the other products I am referring to are considerably more expensive than NXT 2.0 is (Zym stuff, VC, UPGP etc).... so maybe that means its performance is pretty good


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

A quick update a month on

The car was dry washed using a sponge and washing up liquid with one bucket and then rinsed and leathered dry on Saturday (I arrived yesterday to see it looking clean and asked sheepishly, wish i haddn't now!). I will be polishing it during the summer and for his birthday the father in law will be getting some new stuff to try out (Mitt, Shampoo plus, two shiny new buckets and a drying towel )

It had snowed a little, but not settled. The resultant beading one month on looked pretty good.





































Next update if i can get to it for a wash in a few weeks time


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great post and review Jon

Car looks well froma quick whizz over. I dropped this onto the in laws Sharran at the weekend, so should test to see how long it lasts too.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree for the money it's looks a winner


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I ordered some today from Megs, I'll get a coat on my ST asap and report back.

Looks very impressive.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Seven Week update

Car was washed with Simonitz Wash and Wax (!) yesterday floowing two previous washes with Fairy (I will advise at some point )

I guess the shampoo will help but its looking pretty good on the beading front





































Going well so far, and it stil looks pretty good too


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

so it withstood 2 washes with Fairy as well? That isnt bad at all then... :thumb:

Mine was applied over other layers so i cant comment on durability...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not sure what the wash in Simonitz Wash and wax will have added but i didn't want to appear disapointed that he'd stopped using Fairy.

I'll drop some Shampoo plus off or somethng

This ws one layer PC applied over a car that could have done witha clay which i think is good too


----------



## threelitre (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm following this thread with interest...

A couple of weeks ago my bro' brought back a bottle of NXT 2.0 from a US-trip  Now I found the time to use it on my light metallic blue Austin Maxi - easy to use (after clay and a pass of 3M finesse-it on an orange pad) and when used very sparingly particular easy to take off again. 

No pics so far, but it looks great and I have the strong impression that the metallic on this car never looked so liquid before (no clear coat!). Now let's see how durable it is, athough this is not the point why I got it to use it on my classics...

Alexander


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice review. 

I am looking forward to NXt 2.0. 
I have the 1.0 and its good stuff. From what I have heard this is much better so look forward to giving it a go.


----------

